# Silly shit in a gun shop



## 8'Duece (Dec 23, 2010)

I know most of us have visited a gun shop/FFL or two in our lifetimes.  Hell, we've all got firearms out the wazzoo so I know you have.

We've also heard all the BS stories that can vomit out of the mouth of some fat guy standing around with nothing else to do but hang out every day in said gunshop/FFl.  You know, the big bore caliber morons still wearing their issued OD-Green Army jacket with shit pins all over it ?? :confused:

Yesterday I found a Scattergun Tech Remington 870 in good condition for my oldest son for Christmas.  My younger son was looking at the fleece Army tops while I made my case for getting a hundred dollars knocked off and to throw in an AR/15 Armorers tool to finalize the deal.  A $39.96 value for the armorers tool.

Some younger dude was committed to buying a Del Ton 16" retactable stock AR and was standing their waiting his turn at the 4473 form.  He actually was trading in an M1 Carbine and some other rifle I didn't pay too much attention too.  As he was fondling the Del Ton I ask If I have a look over it and I found a bazillian things with it that would have prevented me from purchasing a Del Ton AR/15.  Nothing about his particular rifle was Mil-Spec at all, and I mean nothing.  I would go through the list of things for the posts sake I finish this up.

As he was filling out his 4473 I ask if the Del Ton was a chrome lined barrel.  I was asking the store owner, not the buyer.  

Customer asked to use a bore light to see if it's chrome lined.  IT's NOT !!!!  :eek:

I had my shotty in it's case with armorers tool in hand with reciept and I over heard the dude cancel the entire trade and purchase of the Del Ton rifle.

I got the hell out of there most ricky tick. :cool:


----------



## Manolito (Dec 23, 2010)

As much as you hate to admit it you did a very good deed on the eve of the eve of Christmas.
Bill


----------



## Headshot (Dec 23, 2010)

I had some fat bastard in a gun shop I visited ONCE try to tell me about sighting in a rifle when all I wanted was a set of Leupold lugs.  I zeroed him in quick and gave him a tuneup in front of a bunch of customers.  The trick with those asshats is to let them talk long enough to have enough shit to rip them apart with.  My friend Mike was with me at the time and I can still hear him saying "I knew you could shoot, but man I didn't know you knew all that".


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 23, 2010)

Interesting, first time I have heard bad things about the Del-ton; will keep that in mind for my next build.
You did good though.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 23, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Interesting, first time I have heard bad things about the Del-ton; will keep that in mind for my next build.
> You did good though.



In all fairness to Del Ton I am not familiar with their entire lineup of rifles.  This particular rifle was just not up to snuff based on a basic inspection of what should have been there and was not.

May have been one of their lower line rifles.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am running a Del Ton lower and it is Mil Spec, I had gotten a few (six) a few years ago and built all six up and sold five keeping one for a room broom. I can't speak for anything else but the lowers and keep in mind they were all stripped that I built up with DPMS/RR mil spec parts. I used CMG uppers stripped, and built my own upper from mil-spec and match parts.

ETA: I was at an Academy store picking up some ammo, when I ran into this retard talking to the clerk about how he was a Sniper in Army and was going to the International Sniper Competition. He was looking to buy a new Remy 700 with a 26” barrel b/c that’s what he used in the Army. He wanted to practice for the upcoming comp, so he wanted to buy his own. So the clerk hands him a Remy 700 sporter with a 26” barrel (you know a deer rifle), but this one was in 270 win. I listened to this retard tell the clerk that yep this is exactly like his issue M24 except his issue was in 300 win-mag, that even the Simmons scope that came on it was just like his M24.

So I started to laugh uncontrollably when the clerk looked over at me with that WTF look, the retard looks at me and asked “what’s so funny” at that point with a heavy laugh in my voice I responded with “you are”. Then I told the clerk can I get some of that PMC 40 S&W in the 250 rd packs before the sniper over there pumps your ass full of more bullshit? I got my ammo, while Mr Sniper stood over there nice and quiet.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 23, 2010)

JAB said:


> So I started to laugh uncontrollably when the clerk looked over at me with that WTF look, the retard looks at me and asked “what’s so funny” at that point with a heavy laugh in my voice I responded with “you are”. Then I told the clerk can I get some of that PMC 40 S&W in the 250 rd packs before the sniper over there _*pumps your ass full of more bullshit?*_ I got my ammo, while Mr Sniper stood over there nice and quiet.



ROTFLMAO !!!! 

Haven't you learned by now that every kid that walks into a gun shop is suddenly a Super Jedi Knight, CAG, Delta, DEVGRU, Sniper, SF, Ranger, SWAT and SRT Guy ??


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the Gun Shop chuckle.....   Great stories.  If I had a better memory,  I could add a few more.  Yes, they are out there.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 23, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> ROTFLMAO !!!!
> 
> Haven't you learned by now that every kid that walks into a gun shop is suddenly a Super Jedi Knight, CAG, Delta, DEVGRU, Sniper, SF, Ranger, SWAT and SRT Guy ??



This skinny AmVet fuck last night would have given you a chuckle.  I patted him on the back and said "nice to meet you", so tries to give me the crazy eyes and a threatening look and says "don't touch me, I'm shell shocked from Vietnam!".  So I says "don't threaten me, I'm a well trained, pissed off Army Ranger and I'm married".  One of the VFW guys looks and him and says "lighten up Francis".  He just slunk back down in his bar stool and hugged his beer mug for the rest of the night.  HAHAHAHA


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 23, 2010)

Headshot said:


> This skinny AmVet fuck last night would have given you a chuckle. I patted him on the back and said "nice to meet you", so tries to give me the crazy eyes and a threatening look and says "don't touch me, I'm shell shocked from Vietnam!". So I says "_*don't threaten me, I'm a well trained, pissed off Army Ranger and I'm married".*_ One of the VFW guys looks and him and says "lighten up Francis". He just slunk back down in his bar stool and hugged his beer mug for the rest of the night. HAHAHAHA



Hell, I wish I was with you last night.  Two sons, both loco crazy, is enough for one night. :confused:

You would blown your head off with these two fuck sticks. 

One, a former SEAL, the other, a Pot head.  :confused:


----------



## Headshot (Dec 23, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Hell, I wish I was with you last night.  Two sons, both loco crazy, is enough for one night. :confused:
> 
> You would blown your head off with these two fuck sticks.
> 
> One, a former SEAL, the other, a Pot head.  :confused:



I told you to get the SEAL to square away the pothead, mission accomplished.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 23, 2010)

Headshot said:


> I told you to get the SEAL to square away the pothead, mission accomplished.



They both came back from the movies acting liked they'd both smoked a bong the whole time. :confused:

Fuckin drove us nuts.


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 23, 2010)

I have only met a few AmVets.   Sadly..........  One was a Fleet Sailor, wearing cammi and a bush hat trying to recruit members.   So I asked him about AmVets/  I gather that because I don't wear all the bobbles and bells of a Am Vet Nam Vet,  he must have  thought that I was some civie and he needed to play bad ass grunt.

We had a guy get kicked out of the gun shop,  pretty much like the know it all posers than people run into.

Had another guy play SEAL Sniper,  unfortunately for him,  Bob was there (I think Mr. Troll met him)  Sgt Maj, Retired 29 years in the Corps.   Gun stores are magnets for those turds.

I just tell people, I was a Army Cook.   I got out because I got tired of needing dough, sadly I still need dough.    Maybe that is why, I avoid the mob.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 23, 2010)

Bob is a Chicken Fried Steak eatin' mofo, and a true bad-ass Marine...  'nuff said.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 23, 2010)

The owner of my favorite 'gun' shop is a 2nd BN Ranger who made the jump called 'Urgent Fury' on the Island of Grenada. (Point Salines Airport.) This tends to keep the BS down.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 23, 2010)

We really need to pop into your favorite gun shop, Trip.  Every time we think of it, we're either working or the shop is closed.  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't need to stop by a gun shop to have the experiences you guys describe... I get them right here, from deuce and high school kids... I mean how often do we get airsofters telling us how innacurate our information about our weapons, or deuce breaking something... usually one of Headhsot's weapons....:):eek:


----------



## Etype (Dec 23, 2010)

There are no military bases where I'm originally from. I swing by the local 3-guns, IDPAs, etc sometimes and like to stand by and listen to the LE/SWAT guys go on about what's needed or what it's like 'in a gun fight'. I just love to stand by silently with my couple of friends, and listen.

The best is the gear you see in non-military areas. The vertical fore grip on a gun with no laser or light. A device which was intended to be used on a gun with too much shit on it to hold onto- on a naked gun (which I still don't use because it promotes generally poor shooting, just move the laser back to the optic and use a C clamp grip). AK variants are popular because of 'knock down' power, also large caliber pistols.

Some local SWAT cool guys shot a three gun they ran with their MP5s. I asked one of the older looking dudes about it (thinking I would get the most mature answer), but then got talked down to about how "when you're in a 'gun fight' inside a house you need a small manueverable weapon." I never got around to telling him about my profession, and I probably looked a bit unbecoming as a mid 20 year old guy without a chest rig and cool patches- didn't know I was supposed to bring my team gear.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 23, 2010)

We get the same crap here.  In fact, one of my favorite stores just hired a total idiot.  I can't wait to hear the torrent of bad advice and BS war stories that are sure to vomit forth from his piehole.

It's not unusual for someone to strike up a gun conversation with me when I'm in uniform.  It's sometimes apparent the guy knows nothing, but I just view that as an opportunity to educate them (if they're willing to listen).  Occasionally, a vet or AD guy will stop to talk (we get a lot of military folks in my area, for various reasons).

Honestly, I never understood the holier-than-thou attitude some people take.  What I do notice is that the elite are often remarkable for their humble nature.  Quiet professionals, and all that.


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 23, 2010)

My daughter when she was 9,  figured it out.   She would get home from riding the bus feeling very frustrated and complain that the boys on the bus thought they knew all about firearms and really did not know much at all.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 23, 2010)

About 6 months ago, I walk into Tennessee Gun Country on Ft Campbell Blvd in Clarksville, to hang out and chat with Dave and the boys.  This dude comes in with an old ass SKS with a Tapco stock, and chinese (not even Simmons) optic.  He starts to ask if Dave would be interested in buying this veteran combat weapon because it shoots less than 1 inch at.... wait for it... 1800 yards, and he can make headshots from there. (Honest no BS, that is what he said.)

The store gets real quiet, and the dude just keeps digging.  After about a five minute rant, we all stand there waiting for Dave's reply.  Dave looks up with the straightest face and says, "Sir, I have a couple problems with that rifle; 1) I dont think I could offer you a fair price for a rifle like that.  That is the most accurate weapon I have ever seen, and 2)I dont know enough about long range guns like that, so I am sorry I cannot buy it from you.

There are literally about 8-10 dudes in there.  Deputies, SRT, SF vets, retired SF COL, et al... all of us literally ducking behind racks and turning our backs to keep from busting out laughing..
The the guys says, "I understand, that sounds about right. I appreciate your time."  And walks out.

He's not gone 5 feet when EVERYONE comes unglued..

Shitheads posers are like blisters...Sometimes it's necessary to bust 'em, sometimes it's best to let them bust themselves.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 24, 2010)

I really thought this thread was a facebook update by 8 Deuce.... it fits... "Silly shit in a gun shop" I just thought he was buying another M4.....:)


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 24, 2010)

My "college job" involved working at one of the biggest gun stores on the west coast (B&B Sales aka Bumblebee Wholesale).  They are semi-famous for providing the ARs to the LAPD guys during the North Hollywood shootout.  I was working there when this article hit:

http://articles.latimes.com/1994-05-06/news/mn-54538_1_gun-shop

Anyway, because it was in LA, we'd get a ton of actors, musicians, porn stars, etc.  Day one working there, who walks in but Steven Seagal.  This was 1990, so he was a star at the time.  Of course, I'd been given strict instruction about not letting folks behind the counter, etc.  So he pops in, walks up to the space where you can come behind the counter and proceeds to let himself in.  I asked him to hold up a minute and got the "Do you know who I AM?!?" treatment.  Oh boy...

During my time there I helped Charlie Sheen, Eddie Van Halen, Clint Eastwood, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, James Woods, John Milius, Dwight Yoakum (who would tell us how Sharon Stone was in the sack!), Martin Lawrence, MC Hammer, Tupac (asshole), and more porn stars than I can count.  It was quite an experience.  You can only imagine some of the stories I heard from customers.  One great story was when I was watching the door (checking receipts, asking about incoming weapons) when these two buff, tattooed, ex-con-looking mofos pop in.  "Are you carrying a weapon, sir?"  Why yes, we are.  Oh shit!  Turns out they were two undercover LA Sheriffs deputies working gangs.  One of them is now a friend of mine for life...


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 24, 2010)

Ha, generally the better mufti LE guys are the ones who look like shitheads


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 24, 2010)

LibraryLady said:


> We really need to pop into your favorite gun shop, Trip.  Every time we think of it, we're either working or the shop is closed.
> 
> LL




Federal Way Discount Guns, 33120 Pacific Highway S


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 24, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> My daughter when she was 9, figured it out. She would get home from riding the bus feeling very frustrated and complain that the boys on the bus thought they knew all about firearms and really did not know much at all.



Your daughter is the schnizzle.  I pity the poor boy who tries to date her.



Trip_Wire said:


> Federal Way Discount Guns, 33120 Pacific Highway S



Yup - drive by it all the time.

LL


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2010)

I guess I've really been fortunate to have not stumbled across the "Black Ops SEAL Sniper" type. The customer service at the two shops I frequent can be poor, but that's because those folks aren't into people like I am. Also, when I go in I've done my research so I've narrowed down my choices to 1-3 options and it is just a matter of seeing what I like. I go in, I don't BS the guys, and I think the longest I've spent in one shop was 15 minutes.

And their customers never seem to be anything but clueless. I've heard several "I need a man stopper like a .45" conversations and then they turn around with "but I'll take the .380 for my wife" and then promptly buy the cheapest piece of crap in the store.

I did see an internet know-it-all trying to impress his girl with his massive brain and knowledge on a Sig one day. He decided to try and show up the salesman who took the high road and let Mr. Smarty Pants spew his bullshit so he could take the guy for the price of a new Sig. Tiny Penis left happy and the sales guy pocketed his commission. I guess everyone won that day.

My wife is going to flip when she figures out I'm spending more time in a gun shop on my next trip home.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 25, 2010)

Try working in a surplus shop. You think you have keyboard commandos come into a gun shop..


----------



## pardus (Dec 27, 2010)

I had two gun shops I went into, one owner told me with pride how he sold ammo to gangbangers for $5 a round. He didn't get any of my money and Ive never stepped inside since.
Another one I purchased a rifle from then later asked how much they charged for a transfer told me they don't do that, if you want a gun we'll order it for you.
I left and got the transfer through another place, who afterwards got money for another 3 rifles.




Ranger Psych said:


> Try working in a surplus shop. You think you have keyboard commandos come into a gun shop..



Ive meet a few people who work in surplus stores who were assholes too.
I had one guy tell me he was a former Marine, then when I asked him a question about a NSN on a garment he said he didn't know what that was... Then again he was a Marine


----------



## Manolito (Dec 28, 2010)

Up where I live we have two stores. One supplies the Sheriffs Department the other supplies the local PD. There are two large prisons one federal one state. Almost no military talk at all. our Sheriff encourages CCW and interviews applicants with a positive attitude. The talk is always Law Enforcement and the other day an officer had to shoot a dog. He chose his mini 14 and was amazed at how many shots it took to kill the dog. I shot a renewal course with correction officers and I will say they could use a lot more practice. My wife out shot every one of them but I have to admit I have trouble beating her.
Bill


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 28, 2010)

Cops are more like Roving Secretaries rather than pistoleros.   Depending on department (money) they may not get much range time in a year.


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> Cops are more like Roving Secretaries rather than pistoleros.   Depending on department (money) they may not get much range time in a year.



I meet the head of the NYPD range once.
He told me that the average cop was a disaster when it came to firearms proficiency.
Two things that stuck out for me, (the qualification is annual IIRC) one cop had a weapon so rusted it wouldn't function, another went to shoot and realised there wasn't a round loaded in the chamber, that is because they cleared their weapon 12 mths before at the range.
Patrolling with no round chambered for 12 mths...

Ive said it before, I'll say it again, I don't trust cops with firearms.

I know cops on this board, who Ive seen shoot that are far superior to me, but they sadly are the exception to the rule.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 28, 2010)

The same could be said about most soldiers.


----------



## AWP (Dec 28, 2010)

pardus said:


> Two things that stuck out for me, (the qualification is annual IIRC) one cop had a weapon so rusted it wouldn't function, another went to shoot and realised there wasn't a round loaded in the chamber, that is because they cleared their weapon 12 mths before at the range.



Are these cops or airmen?


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 28, 2010)

Police shooting down here isn't so good either I hear. Heard some shockers about the DPS' proficiency too.

One guy on my intake was an ex cop, he was saying he used to deliberately throw his qual shoot so he got a bit of extra ammo to try some new things.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 28, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> Try working in a surplus shop. You think you have keyboard commandos come into a gun shop..



Yeah but you get first dibs on all the Claymore training devices  ;)


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 28, 2010)

pardus said:


> I meet the head of the NYPD range once.
> He told me that the average cop was a disaster when it came to firearms proficiency.
> Two things that stuck out for me, (the qualification is annual IIRC) one cop had a weapon so rusted it wouldn't function, another went to shoot and realised there wasn't a round loaded in the chamber, that is because they cleared their weapon 12 mths before at the range.
> Patrolling with no round chambered for 12 mths...
> ...



My old Reserve unit was right outside of NYC.  We used to have quite a few NYPD, Local, State and Federal LEOs in our unit.  Even the ones in our Plt... some of the worst pistol shots I have ever seen.  That being said, we had a Police Officer from Danbury CT.  He was a sniper on the Danbury force and was without a doubt one of the best pistol shots I have ever seen.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok, I have two stories... one about LEO snipers and one about a Surplus Store owner.

Surplus first.  When living in northern CT there was only one real surplus store around.  Had a wide verity of gear and even sold ribbons and medals for the Marines. (A grunt reserve unit was about 15 minutes away).  So I walk in one day with a friend and through the door into the back room I see a bolt gun on a bipod. (This is in the mid-90's back when the Marine Corps Sniper Community still frowned on bipods).  The owner sees us looking and so I ask him about it.  He start talking about how its an exact copy (Used the word "exact" at least 10 times) of the sniper rifle used by the Marine Corps. Now, I am just Lance Criminal PIG at this point in a Scout Sniper Plt so what do I know?  Well, I start asking some general questions... so its a Rem 700?  Nope, a Winchester 70.  Oh.  Scope is Untertal?  Nope.  A Leopold. Why does it have a bipod?  All sniper rifles have a bipod......  Finaly I turn to him and say... "In my unit our sniper rifles are different" Oh, and what unit are you with?  2nd Battalion 25ht Marines, STA Platoon, you know. The Scout Sniper Plt.  His face turns all red and he muttered something about keeping doors closed and he walked off.  His wife took care of us the rest of the time we were there.

The LEO Snipers... now this is NOT bashing on LEO snipers.  There are many that are outstanding!  My sons Godfather is a LEO Sniper.... he is ver good.  Almost shoots as well as me! :) Anyway day before we graduate from Scout Sniper Basic School we are down at Hathcock range zeroing our rifles.  100 yards shooting at the 1 inch by 1 inch pasties.  We had about 7 or 8 local NC LEO snipers shooting as well.  They were all shooting at head shot pictures.  Looked like they were using shotguns. They were all so proud that all the rounds hit somewhere in the "head" area.  How the hell with glass can you shoot so badly?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 28, 2010)

It's your birthday, S....  shouldn't you be off harrassing idiots in gun stores today?


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 28, 2010)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> How the hell with glass can you shoot so badly?



Simple.

1. Their original zero was for shit.  Standards of excellence ?  Probably not.

2. Poor body mechanics and breathing control.  Another poor example of prior training through their dept.

3. Poor platform weapon with crappy ammo.

4. No clue to how to dope a scope, or any understanding of "minute of angle" out to 100 meters.

5. Shouldn't have been a sniper in their dept anyway.  

Seriously, what's the farthest a Police sniper has ever taken a shot ?? 35 meters ? 75 meters ?  Even cross building shooting from a rooftop ??


----------



## DoctorDoom (Dec 28, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> ...Dwight Yoakum (who would tell us how Sharon Stone was in the sack!)... and more porn stars than I can count...


You're leaving out the most important parts of your story!


----------



## DoctorDoom (Dec 28, 2010)

pardus said:


> I meet the head of the NYPD range once.
> He told me that the average cop was a disaster when it came to firearms proficiency.
> Two things that stuck out for me, (the qualification is annual IIRC) one cop had a weapon so rusted it wouldn't function, another went to shoot and realised there wasn't a round loaded in the chamber, that is because they cleared their weapon 12 mths before at the range.
> Patrolling with no round chambered for 12 mths...
> ...



Years ago, friends on NY transit PD and NYPD (This was before the two departments merged which should give you an idea of how long ago this was) told me that one of the reasons why proficiency with weapons was so low because they had to pay for their own ammo, which was a huge disincentive to actually training with their weapons.  Likely the same still applies.

Troll knows about my total newbieness with firearms, as does SgtUSMC.  But I would like to say I am a talented beginner! :)


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 28, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Are these cops or airmen?



Security Forces dudes have onein the chamber whenever they are on duty, and I bet I can keep up with ya on the range ;)


----------



## AWP (Dec 28, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Security Forces dudes have onein the chamber whenever they are on duty, and I bet I can keep up with ya on the range ;)



I know...the tower at Bagram has the holes to prove it. 

I was speaking more abut the rank and file airmen I see, mostly Comm and the aircraft maintainers. They're only allowed to clean their weapons in the Security Forces armory and no one enforces a schedule beyond the final cleaning before they turn in their weapons. By the end of the rotation their -16's and -9's are in horrible shape.

And of your weapon handling skills I have no doubt.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 28, 2010)

This does not fit the 'silly' stuff at the gun shop... but the 'really bad shit that happened' at the gun shop.

I walked into Quantico Tactical (at the old Ford Dealership truck lot on Ft Campbell Blvd) and was talking with Doug when another dude started talking guns further to my left about 10 ft away.  The dude behind the counter is talking to him, and customer said, 'but is it something like this?'  and my peripheral vision sees him reaching for his sidearm.  just about to present it, goes to clear the 1911 by doing the following; 1. Drops mag (step one.. check)  2.  Lower the thumb safety (good so far) then 3. PULLS the trigger (not good any more)  BBBBOOOOOOOOOMMMM!!!!

I friggin drop and roll right(more of a flop kinda roll), and am trying to pull my HK when I finally realize that this is _bad_ but not _*real bad*_ .No one is robbin the place.  Almost literally shit my pants.

Doug hits the roof and they commence to yell at this POS.  Everyone checked out as OK and do damage other than the hole in floor and dudes ego, so Doug asks him to leave.  For about a year after that, anytime someone started talking about 'their gun' they were asked politely 'do you have it on you?' and if so 'please leave it holstered because this dumbass did this..."

Could have been tragic but he still had it pointing at the floor.  To the day that they moved you could see the torn quarter sized hole in the carpet and see the small divot of concrete blown away.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 28, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Security Forces dudes have onein the chamber whenever they are on duty, and I bet I can keep up with ya on the range ;)



Security Forces also have E-7's that run their M16's over with their patrol hmmwv's.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 28, 2010)

DoctorDoom said:


> You're leaving out the most important parts of your story!



What do you think?  We're talking early-90s vintage Sharon Stone.  Of course it was epic...


----------



## AWP (Dec 29, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> What do you think? We're talking early-90s vintage Sharon Stone. Of course it was epic...



Okay kids, this is an example of an "EPIC FAIL." Note that Assad teased stories about porn stars and Sharon Stone's sexual habits and skills and when called on his LACK of detail he returned to confirm that the stories are "epic" and then he AGAIN passes on the details.

FAIL, EPIC, 1 ea.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 29, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Okay kids, this is an example of an "EPIC FAIL." Note that Assad teased stories about porn stars and Sharon Stone's sexual habits and skills and when called on his LACK of detail he returned to confirm that the stories are "epic" and then he AGAIN passes on the details.
> 
> FAIL, EPIC, 1 ea.



Agree, names or picture-otherwise it didn't happen.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 29, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Okay kids, this is an example of an "EPIC FAIL." Note that Assad teased stories about porn stars and Sharon Stone's sexual habits and skills and when called on his LACK of detail he returned to confirm that the stories are "epic" and then he AGAIN passes on the details.
> 
> FAIL, EPIC, 1 ea.





SOWT said:


> Agree, names or picture-otherwise it didn't happen.



Err, uhh, we're talking a 19-yr old kid (me) chatting up movies stars.  Also, as many of you old farts know, there weren't digital cameras back then.  If I'd had any foresight, I'd have tons of polaroids.  Alas, like most 19-yr olds, I was more worried about hot porn chicks seeing my boner than asking for pics.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 29, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> Err, uhh, we're talking a 19-yr old kid (me) chatting up movies stars.  Also, as many of you old farts know, there weren't digital cameras back then.  If I'd had any foresight, I'd have tons of polaroids.*  Alas, like most 19-yr olds, I was more worried about hot porn chicks seeing my boner than asking for pics.*



Not much chance of them seeing that.  :cool:


----------



## Headshot (Dec 29, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> Err, uhh, we're talking a 19-yr old kid (me) chatting up movies stars.  Also, as many of you old farts know,* there weren't digital cameras back then.*  If I'd had any foresight, I'd have tons of polaroids.  Alas, like most 19-yr olds, I was more worried about *hot porn chicks* seeing my boner than asking for pics.



There weren't hot porn chicks back then either unless you like a chick who wears hair panties while sporting the National Geographic breasts.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 29, 2010)

"hair panties" BAWHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 29, 2010)

First, there were plenty of hot ones in the '90s:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pornographic_actresses_by_decade

Second, it was a magical time for me.  Quit trying to disparage the memory...


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2010)

I've worked for a gunsmith here in town for a couple of years. His Checkering is fantastic, and I have learned many things in his shop. One lesson is that everyone and I mean EVERYONE has a weapon "that my great grandpa used in the Civil War." One of these weapons came in for a new firing pin.... Remington 870 ;)


----------



## pardus (Dec 30, 2010)

skeeter said:


> I've worked for a gunsmith here in town for a couple of years. His Checkering is fantastic, and I have learned many things in his shop. One lesson is that everyone and I mean EVERYONE has a weapon "that my great grandpa used in the Civil War." One of these weapons came in for a new firing pin.... Remington 870 ;)



HEY! keep this thread on topic!

We're talking about porn.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 30, 2010)

I heard this same joke in a gun store. :confused:





 


Headshot said:


> There weren't hot porn chicks back then either unless you like a chick who wears hair panties while sporting the National Geographic breasts.



Linda Lovelace showed all of us how a blowjob is supposed to be..................................(insert the gag sound) 



skeeter said:


> I've worked for a gunsmith here in town for a couple of years. His Checkering is fantastic, and I have learned many things in his shop. One lesson is that everyone and I mean EVERYONE has a weapon "that my great grandpa used in the Civil War." One of these weapons came in for a new firing pin.... Remington 870 ;)



For some reason firearms do draw the clowns out of the woodwork. I've heard these "Civil War" BS stories a hundred times from some drunk in a bar or at a pig roast.


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 30, 2010)

Great stories.   Thanks to all who have been contributing.    These clowns, sure does encourage one to believe that there should be a way to keep firearms out their hands.  I am not sure who is worse, the anti-gunnuts or these clowns.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't even want to get started about the guy who came in with Tourette's....


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 30, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> I don't even want to get started about the guy who came in with Tourette's....



Please do !!!


----------



## Headshot (Dec 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Please do !!!



PISS OFF! CRAP MUNCHER!! ASS BAG!!!  

Sorry


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Please do !!!



We had this guy, Stan - about 6'1", 220, very solid, with those early Oakleys-style wraparound shades (like the Terminator), and with dyed white hair.  Very odd dude.  And that was before he opened his jib.  I'm helping this customer when I hear from another part of the store, "FUCK! HEY!"  I'm thinking WTF, so I look over and see this dude standing there.  Okay, then...  Another minute or so, "FUCK! MEH! BAH! HEY!"  Okay now, buddy, WTF?  His buddy leans in and says he has Tourette's.  I had never heard of it, let alone seen someone with it, so I just said okay.

Stan ends up being a long-time customer, so I see him 30-40x over the next 3-4 years.  One classic:  He's standing next to this lady by the safes.  All of a sudden, I hear, "CUNT! PUSSY! HEY!"  Holy shit, I did everything I could from falling out right there.  Another zinger:  We had a black guy who worked for us.  You can guess the choice words he used there.  Last one:  I'm helping him, biting my lip from cracking up, when he asked about some pistol.  I told him I needed to check and I'd get right back to him.  "DUMBASS!  DIPSHIT!  HEY!!"

;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds like he hit the nail on the head numerous times ... lol


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 31, 2010)

Headshot said:


> PISS OFF! CRAP MUNCHER!! ASS BAG!!!
> 
> Sorry



Fuck, shit, cunt, son of a bitch,

Ooooops, I think I've got it. :eek:


----------



## pardus (Dec 31, 2010)

*NSFW!!!*


----------



## Headshot (Dec 31, 2010)

This thread took a record 4 pages to degrade in the usual SS style.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 31, 2010)

VAGINA, FUCK IT, VULVA !!!

It's on boy's and girls.  Go to your local gun shop and start yelling.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 31, 2010)

lol I just left a semi gunshop/gunsmith, really not sure WTF. The owner tried to tell me that the difference from a 3MPH full value wind and 5 MPH full value wind is about 1MOA at 100yrd with a 308 Win. Basically saying that 2MPH will displace a 30 caliber bullet moving at 2600+/- FPS 1 full inch from POA/POI. At 100 yards!:confused:

Laughed my way out the door and on down the road.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 31, 2010)

JAB said:


> lol I just left a semi gunshop/gunsmith, really not sure WTF. The owner tried to tell me that the difference from a 3MPH full value wind and 5 MPH full value wind is about 1MOA at 100yrd with a 308 Win. Basically saying that 2MPH will displace a 30 caliber bullet moving at 2600+/- FPS 1 full inch from POA/POI. At 100 yards!:confused:
> 
> Laughed my way out the door and on down the road.



Meez thinks he have not shot .308 in a while, or at all.

What load ? A 168 grain BTHT will move .4 moa with full value 5 mph cross wind, 90 degree angle. 10 MPH full value to move the 168 grain .8  MOA. He has no idea what he's talking about.

He's full of shit.


----------



## AWP (Dec 31, 2010)

You'd think this thing called "Google" would enable people to find readily available information instead of talking out of their ass.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 31, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> You'd think this thing called "Google" would enable people to find readily available information instead of talking out of their ass.



That requires work. Plus, he works in a gun-something or other shop. That automatically endows him with the entire content of the universal knowledge compendium. Further, he is granted the ability to alter the laws of physics to suit his will, but only insofar as firearms and all things tactical are concerned. After all, the man suffered through BUD/S at Camp Mackall to get his Ranger tab, so he's obviously special.


----------



## AWP (Jan 1, 2011)

policemedic said:


> That requires work. Plus, he works in a gun-something or other shop. That automatically endows him with the entire content of the universal knowledge compendium. Further, he is granted the ability to alter the laws of physics to suit his will, but only insofar as firearms and all things tactical are concerned. After all, the man suffered through BUD/S at Camp Mackall to get his Ranger tab, so he's obviously special.



Pffftttt, my BUD/S class was classified Top Secret. I can't even tell you where we trained.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jan 1, 2011)

I was in a local gun shop in National City when a young man with a shaved head asked the shop manager to see the Desert Eagle in the display. The manager handed it to him and waited while the kid looked it over with a frown. When the kid asked if he had anything bigger, the manager yanked the pistol out of the kid's hand and locked it back up without a word.   I gave a silent chuckle.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 1, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> Meez thinks he have not shot .308 in a while, or at all.
> 
> What load ? A 168 grain BTHT will move .4 moa with full value 5 mph cross wind, 90 degree angle. 10 MPH full value to move the 168 grain .8 MOA. He has no idea what he's talking about.
> 
> He's full of shit.



Yeah dude was way off, we were not even talking bullet weights or bullet types. I was listening to another clown talk about reading wind and about something to do with the difference between 3MPH and 5MPH at 100 yards, when the owner came out with 1MOA of push.... Fuck I wont even make any adjustment for wind at 100 yards, lol 20MPH ahhh fuck it! But really who in the fuck comes up with that shit, I mean if you are looking to run your own "whatever" you would think at least understand the most basic of basic shit (don't say stupid shit unless you have your data in front of you)....


----------



## 104TN (Jan 1, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> I was in a local gun shop in National City when a young man with a shaved head asked the shop manager to see the Desert Eagle in the display. The manager handed it to him and waited while the kid looked it over with a frown. When the kid asked if he had anything bigger, the manager yanked the pistol out of the kid's hand and locked it back up without a word.   I gave a silent chuckle.



A Judge maybe? lol


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 2, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Pffftttt, my BUD/S class was classified Top Secret. I can't even tell you where we trained.



That was at the Holiday Inn Express in Toledo, Ohio.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 2, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Pffftttt, my BUD/S class was classified Top Secret. I can't even tell you where we trained.




Same here, my SRB (service record book) is all blacked out.    Having a blacked out SRB, only proves Black ops,   That is where the term comes from, a black out entries.

8'Deuce that location is a secret.    Personally if I was even in Toledo, I would not want anyone to know either.  :)


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 2, 2011)

Seriously, if all who participated in this thread where in the same room drinking I'm just not sure how things would unfold.  :cool:

It's like Bozo the Clowns meet Wild Turkey on New Years Eve with strippers, hookers, and congressmen. :confused:


----------



## policemedic (Jan 2, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> Seriously, if all who participated in this thread where in the same room drinking I'm just not sure how things would unfold. :cool:
> 
> It's like Bozo the Clowns meet Wild Turkey on New Years Eve with strippers, hookers, and congressmen. :confused:



Definitely worth finding out. :cool:


----------



## 104TN (Jan 2, 2011)

We've got one local gun shop that will sell you a firearm but won't let you carry one in. BS


----------



## policemedic (Jan 2, 2011)

rick said:


> We've got one local gun shop that will sell you a firearm but won't let you carry one in. BS



And they stay in business? Weird.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like Grandpa's Rick.  I never darken the door of the place.  Ever.


----------



## 104TN (Jan 2, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> Sounds like Grandpa's Rick.  I never darken the door of the place.  Ever.


Right you are. I actually bought my Kimber there.
I'm thinking about getting a J-frame and saw a no carry sign on the front door and headed the other way. How are you going to sell firearms and not support their carry?


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 2, 2011)

There's actually a gun store name "Grandpa Ricks?" :confused:

Sounds like my dad's old Moonshine business. :cool:


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 2, 2011)

It is 'Grandpa's'

and you sir, are a tool.


----------



## skeeter (Jan 7, 2011)

rick said:


> We've got one local gun shop that will sell you a firearm but won't let you carry one in. BS



Wow! Thats amazing... used guns are where the money is at


----------



## policemedic (Jan 7, 2011)

We have one in Philly that has electronically locking doors...the clerk has to buzz you out.   Never set foot in there after I found that out.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 8, 2011)

There's one like that in Auckland, no hats, no hoodies, have to be buzzed in.

This all happened after a guy tried to hold the place up with a knife.

Yes, it played out as you think it might LOL


----------



## policemedic (Jan 8, 2011)

The new thing around here is no use of cellphones in the shops.  Anyone else seeing that?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 8, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> Same here, my SRB (service record book) is all blacked out.    Having a blacked out SRB, only proves Black ops,   That is where the term comes from, a black out entries.



LOL! ... H, you made me think of this:  http://boingboing.net/2008/05/28/redacted-cia-documen.html


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 8, 2011)

rick said:


> Right you are. I actually bought my Kimber there.
> I'm thinking about getting a J-frame and saw a no carry sign on the front door and headed the other way. How are you going to sell firearms and not support their carry?




It could be a by-product of having the customers that are mentioned in this thread.    We those customers we don't need the anti-gun nuts to help erode our rights.


----------



## Dame (Jan 8, 2011)

Apparenty it is so there is no picture taking. Dont want you casing the place.





policemedic said:


> The new thing around here is no use of cellphones in the shops.  Anyone else seeing that?


----------



## policemedic (Jan 8, 2011)

Dame said:


> Apparenty it is so there is no picture taking. Dont want you casing the place.



You're dead on, actually.  One of the shops experienced exactly that, and subsequently banned phones.  Others in the area picked up the practice. I was wondering if it was localized to Phila/Bucks/Delaware counties in PA.


----------



## pardus (Jan 9, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> LOL! ... H, you made me think of this:  http://boingboing.net/2008/05/28/redacted-cia-documen.html




http://www.theonion.com/articles/cia-realizes-its-been-using-black-highlighters-all,1848/


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jan 9, 2011)

Now I don't pretend to know everything about firearms. But you should hear some of the crapola I've been told by gun store guys thinking the lil lady don't know squat


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 10, 2011)

pardus said:


> http://www.theonion.com/articles/cia-realizes-its-been-using-black-highlighters-all,1848/



Reading that article ... then there's Conan O'Brien's face on the ad right beside it ... and you hear his voice inside your head when you read this line:



> Goss added: "There was probably some really, really important information in these documents."


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 10, 2011)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Now I don't pretend to know everything about firearms. But you should hear some of the crapola I've been told by gun store guys thinking the lil lady don't know squat



LOL

Me too.

LL


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evr_tP9cJWY&fmt=18


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^ Video is really funny and there is more of them.   Some ok, but they do represent life at the gun shop.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 13, 2011)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Now I don't pretend to know everything about firearms. But you should hear some of the crapola I've been told by gun store guys thinking the lil lady don't know squat



I've not seen too many women in gun stores, myself. But one in particular I witnessed a few weeks back was purchasing a bow for her husbund. She then she asked about what she should carry. Without fail the guy behind the counter, Joey, picks out the J-Frame revovler chambered in 38 Special.

I would have ased "how much experience do you have with firearms?" Depending on the answer to that question it would lead me to several or one type of firearm. Hell, maybe the woman is a top class USPSA shooter, but she wouldn't be asking that type of question if she where. Hence the question and answer session.

Funny thing was he showed her a second slightly heavier J-Frame with a laser. She immediately said "Oh yeah, thats what I need" when she saw the red dot on the wall she was aiming at. This was while lauphing and getting all excited. 

She also complained that the trigger pull was going to give her wrist cramps. Questions, answers, more questions and get more information with women.

Unless you have been shooting pistols all your life, it is hard for us to rec'd a decent carry pistol, given many circumstances and your ability to be trained by a confident husbund or boyfriend who has some trigger time behind the sights of a pistol.

Other than at matches likse IDPA, IPSC etc I've yet to meet a woman that actually knows what's she doing with a pistol. No offense meant, it's just a reality.  The women that compete know what they want and know more than the guy's behind the counter, in most cases.

Just sayin. You know where to send the hate mail.

Judith, you still grip your pistol wrong.


----------



## skeeter (Jan 15, 2011)

Woman walked into the shop the other day to show us the "used" Beretta 391 she bought; it was in wonderful shape for the price she paid with several after market add-ons for the sport she wanted to shoot. Her husband walks in today with a Winchester 101 that he got a "deal" on. My boss looked at it and pointed out that the rib was broken. He hadn't noticed it up to that point and about shit a brick.


----------



## Casimir (Jan 18, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> There's one like that in Auckland, no hats, no hoodies, have to be buzzed in.
> 
> This all happened after a guy tried to hold the place up with a knife.
> 
> Yes, it played out as you think it might LOL



LMAO that should be a darwin award


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 18, 2011)

Isnt Darwin in Australia??


----------



## Casimir (Jan 19, 2011)

no, darwin awards, when people get fucked up for doing something so stupid it defies evolution


----------



## Casimir (Jan 19, 2011)

you know, like when you hear something on the news about "Man crashes RV and kills himself because he thought cruise control was autopilot; went in back to make a cup of coffee at 60 mph"


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I'll post this here instead of starting another thread, since the title of this thread seems appropriate for what I want to rant about.

This is a recap of my experience at Blue Ridge Arsenal, a gun store/indoor shooting range up here in the Northern Virginia area.  Those of you who have met me know I don't get pissed off easily, so when I tell you I was very angry about how this went down, you know it was pretty bad.

/////

I had a terrible experience at Blue Ridge Arsenal (BRA) last weekend. 

A good friend of mine has gone to BRA a couple of times with his sons and recommended it. My little girl wanted to "shoot a real gun" so I planned to meet up with my friend and his sons- 6 of us total (two men, four children ages 7, 8, 13 and 16) last Sunday. 

When we got there place was jam packed. My daughter and I got there first, so I decided we should probably go ahead and get on the list. I waited my turn in line and when I got to the counter I asked to get on the list for two lanes. One of the other clerks interrupts, "not going to happen." Extraordinarily rude, and completely uncalled for. It wasn't like I was asking to get moved to the front of the list, or wanted the whole firing line to myself for a birthday party or something. All I wanted to do was let my daughter shoot. If the clerk had asked, I would have been able to explain to him that I wanted two lanes because my friend and his three sons were going to join us, and I didn't think it was smart or safe to crowd six people (four of whom are children) around one lane. But he didn't ask that, nor did he seem to care.

I was pretty taken aback by the attitude of the clerks; I've been in the Army a long time and been to lots of indoor ranges, and everyone has always been courteous and professional, even if they're slammed with business like BRA was on that day. The only reason I didn't leave right then is because I didn't want to disappoint my daughter.

My friend and his sons show up, I explain the situation and we agree to try to wait for an open lane. My friend (retired Army SF officer) has shot there before and never had any problems. He wondered aloud to me if BRA was under new management, as it seemed quite different than the last time he had been there. After about an hour I get back in line, make my way back to the counter, and ask where we are on the list. About seven more people ahead of us- doesn't seem like we've moved at all. So I ask to clerk to go ahead and sell me the targets and ammo, thinking that will help us speed up the process when it's finally our time to shoot. He refuses to sell me anything, saying "we'll take care of it when your lane comes open." Different clerk, same poor attitude. I really thought that was strange; business at BRA must be so good that not only can they treat customers like crap, they can turn down sales. My friend is with me now and hears all of this so it's not just my imagination. 

So after two hours, we're still three people deep on the list. The kids' fun meters are pegged and we have to go. I explain to the desk clerk that we have to go, all he says is "sorry guys." My daughter is pretty disappointed but she takes it like a champ. I'm pretty pissed off but I'm not going to solve anything by blowing up inside the shop. On the way out, my friend notices a BRA employee going into an office; this guy looks like some type of supervisor. My friend stops him and explains what happened and why we were leaving. The whole time he's talking, the other guy never takes his hand off of the doorknob and never squares up his body to face my friend; it's abundantly clear through his body language that the other guy just wants my friend to stop talking and go away. So we did. And we won't be back.

This was supposed to be my seven-year-old daughter's first shooting experience, and it was a disaster. We had spent a couple of days before practicing gun safety and basic rifle marksmanship; my daughter was very pumped up about going shooting. By the time we left the shop, my daughter was disappointed, I was pissed off, and my friend was embarrassed because he felt that what happened was his fault since he recommended BRA (it wasn't his fault, it was all BRA's). We ended up going over to my friend's house, ordering pizza, and letting the kids was "Despicable Me." Not what I planned on doing last Sunday, but better than waiting around in a gun shop getting treated like crap in front of my daughter.

I had intended Sunday to be a day to teach my daughter about gun safety, marksmanship,and our rights under the Constitution. Instead she got a lesson in manners, patience, and how to deal with disappointment. Those are important lessons too, I suppose. 

I'm writing a letter to the BRA owner to let him know what happened, why we won't be back, and why I'm going to be sharing this story with my friends in the Army and on the Internet. I think I'll check out Sharpshooters this week, they're a lot closer to me anyway.

Just one man's experience if any of you are looking for a place to shoot or want to buy a gun in the NoVA area- don't go to Blue Ridge Arsenal.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 19, 2011)

Mara, very uncalled for, very unprofessional and I hope all the other shooters like yourself, stop going to BRA.   What a bunch of ungrateful ___________ <-  insert word of choice.   At the gun shop I was helping out, 99% of the customers where really super.  I think some shop clerks just get too full of themselves.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 19, 2011)

Mara, I joined a local sportsman's club just to become a range officer and be able to shoot when I want.  I pay $1 to shoot as long as I want and also get to use it for my classes if it's too nasty outside for the range portion.  I have outdoor places to shoot but hate having to deal with someone who thinks they are God's gift to firearms if for some reason I need an indoor range.  Ranges like gun shops are a gamble most of the time.  I use Bluegrass Indoor when I am in Louisville simply because it is one most frequented by LE and Military so you can expect and receive proper service.  Back to the Sportsman club, I take my son there to train on his .22 when it's raining and we want to shoot.  I am going to get him involved in comp shooting this year and is a great place to be a member.  They host NRA cert classes for kids and adults and also have  skeet, black powder, and archery ranges.  Might be something worth looking into for you and your daughter.  Food for thought...


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow..Mara..sorry about this bad experience for you and your daughter.  I hope things go much better on the next attempt.


----------

